# World Tour of Southern Scotland



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Well we go tomorrow on a three week tour taking in Lancashire, Yorkshire, Durham, the Borders, Edinburgh and the tattoo, Ayrshire then back through Lancashire. 
Nelliegant (thats our pet name for our M/H) has never been that far before and we have never done a tour this long. Looking forward to it greatly. It is in preparation for France and Idly next year. Never been to Durham or Melrose before so that will be interesting. 
Mike


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

What about Dumfries and Galloway?

So much to do and see. Apart from Dumfries parking is easy even for RVs. Also many great places to wildcamp.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Tip for Durham. It's a beautiful city but don't try and take the m/h in. Use the park and rides - they're all ok for any size van.


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Already done Dumfries and Galloway several times and enjoyed every minute of it. 
Mike


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

TerryL said:


> Tip for Durham. It's a beautiful city but don't try and take the m/h in. Use the park and rides - they're all ok for any size van.


Good tip but an even better one is stay at Baxter Wood Farm CL, about 20 mins walk into Durham and its only a fiver a night(No ehu though). Then you don't need to worry about popping into the pub for a couple before home time :wink:

Paul.


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for that but we have booked up sites right the way round. 5 days in Edinburgh. See the tattoo and the festival.
Mike
8)


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hope you have a great time, bring some sinshine with you!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

selstrom said:


> ... Apart from Dumfries parking is easy ...


Parking is usually very easy in Morrisons in Dumfries... easy walk into town.

I'll be there on the 6th ...foraging for me tea at the salad bar 

Sound as though you have it sorted Stonflo :wink: enjoy Auld Reekie!
Will you still be there on the 20th?


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

If you are stopping at Melrose a trip to Kelso and Peebles are both worth a look. Peebles you could do on the way down from Edinburgh.
Lots of things in the area depending on what your interests are


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Unfortunately we will be back home by the 20th and the 6th we'll be in Edinburgh.
Mike :?


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Arrived back today with no problems other than the new tom tom sat nav counts service roads as a turning. The bus queue we passed three times look a little amused. Weather was great until we went to the Tattoo whe the heavans opened but was it worth seeing.
In fact until we got back to Brackenthwaite in the south lakes the was hardly any rain other than Edinburgh on the monday then it did come down. My wife and I were quite pleased and we never came to blows and she did some of the driving. 
All in all a very good trip and things bode well for France and Italy next year.   :lol:


----------

